# KJV - 1611 Birthday!



## Theogenes (May 2, 2007)

Today, May 2nd is the 396th birthday of the KJV Bible, first published in 1611...


----------



## Blueridge Believer (May 2, 2007)

Jim Snyder said:


> Today, May 2nd is the 396th birthday of the KJV Bible, first published in 1611...




And still using it today!


----------



## Dwimble (May 2, 2007)

Jim Snyder said:


> Today, May 2nd is the 396th birthday of the KJV Bible, first published in 1611...


Wait a minute! Only 396?!? I thought that was the version the Apostle Paul used...well...that's the impression I've been given by a number of people anyway.


----------

